# HELP ME guys, I don't know what to do! This is the worst thing that could happen.....



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my lord, freaking out. Here is goes. I need all of your help.


As some of you may know, I used to have a webs.com website. I used the free kind. I had great luck with it, lots of traffic. But, I didn't like the adds and that you can only have 10 pages. So I made a WEEBLY website (also free). Oh my god, huge mistake.

Some freak saw that my webs.com website got a lot of views. SO when I was stupid enough to delete it, the oberridgefarm.webs.com URL name became available. And THEY used. 

And now they have some horrible content up that HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME OR MY ANIMALS or any animals for that matter. 

And I have no access to it what so ever, because it was not hacked, it was my stupidity, by deleting it to go with WEEBLY, the URL became available and no everyone who searches "Ober-ridge dairy goats" finds this horrible site!!!! 


SO PLEASE, I'M NOT SURE IF IT WILL HELP, BUT CAN ALL OF YOU CLICK THROUGH MY NEW SITE A COUPLE TIME AND GO TO THE LINK SO IT GOES UP IN HITS? That way people will find it a know the other site was hacked.....I am balling right now. This is Not cool, but that's the internet for you. Who does this stuff?


MY NEW SITE (WEEBLY) IS IN MY SIGNATURE. PLEASE CLICK THROUGH IT AS LONG AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN, AND THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOOO MUCH. I NEED A HUG. What a nasty discovery.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I hit it for ya!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*HELP ME, HELP ME! OMG. This is the worst day ever...balling right now.*

Oh my lord, freaking out. Here is goes. I need all of your help.

As some of you may know, I used to have a webs.com website. I used the free kind. I had great luck with it, lots of traffic. But, I didn't like the adds and that you can only have 10 pages. So I made a WEEBLY website (also free). Oh my god, huge mistake.

Some freak saw that my webs.com website got a lot of views. SO when I was stupid enough to delete it, the oberridgefarm.webs.com URL name became available. And THEY used.

And now they have some horrible content up that HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME OR MY ANIMALS or any animals for that matter.

And I have no access to it what so ever, because it was not hacked, it was my stupidity, by deleting it to go with WEEBLY, the URL became available and no everyone who searches "Ober-ridge dairy goats" finds this horrible site!!!!

SO PLEASE, I'M NOT SURE IF IT WILL HELP, BUT CAN ALL OF YOU CLICK THROUGH MY NEW SITE A COUPLE TIME AND GO TO THE LINK SO IT GOES UP IN HITS? That way people will find it easier on their search engine and know the other site was hacked.....I am balling right now. This is Not cool, but that's the internet for you. Who does this sh*t?

MY NEW SITE (WEEBLY) IS IN MY SIGNATURE. PLEASE CLICK THROUGH IT AS LONG AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN, AND THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOOO MUCH. I NEED A HUG. What a nasty discovery. :tears::tears::tears::sigh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Done


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow that's terrible! I'm so sorry. I will click on yours and hope that it becomes the main one. And I know nothing about computers so I can't really do anything besides that!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice goats on you site Paige.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

looked at your pages nice looking goats you have


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. You are all so awesome :*( I can't do anything to fix this. Omg. Nothing. If you can all do it, oh I don't know, 40 times (or 3 time) I will be so grateful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I give ya some hits too! 

Sorry that happened...


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

I hit it, and liked your Facebook page.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! You guys are the best bunch of people. Goat friend are real friends, even though I have never met most of you! A word of warning. Of you EVER have a site that gets a real amount of traffic, never delete it, even if you hate it and are making another one. Hackers can apparently do.d out how popular that site was, and the. Use your old URL when it becomes available!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

Done! Some people. Seriously.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened. I went to your website a few times. :hug:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Not quite forty, but I clicked it 10 times  

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I will click it over and over.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I told my sister to do the same, going to share to facebook as well.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you tried contacting webs.com about the situation? The website is obviously spam and should be able to be reported as such.

Here we go. Go here http://www.webs.com/report.htm and report Paige's old website. The old url is (broken link) http: //ober-ridgefarm. webs. com/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Clicked on it and will do it some more 

Sorry that happened


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

.:Linz:. said:


> Have you tried contacting webs.com about the situation? The website is obviously spam and should be able to be reported as such.
> 
> Here we go. Go here http://www.webs.com/report.htm and report Paige's old website. The old url is (broken link) http: //ober-ridgefarm. webs. com/


Linz, you are awesome!!!!! Thank you for that, didn't even know you could! I know webs has a forum type thing where you can get help, but it was my stupid fault, so I don't know that they would do anything for me.

Please report the old site, just not the new one folks! You guys are the best!!! :hug::hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, get a hold of them and report it. They may be able to delete it. under your circumstances. :hug:





I clicked on it for you a few times.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I will do so... oh my! That content is HORRIBLE. Some people just make me queeeeeesy.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Done.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh, I'm sorry! I don't know if you'd want to do this, but maybe you could briefly explain on your new website that somebody else now owns the old address, and they have nothing to do with you! Just so people don't think it's you and decide not to buy from you.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I will if I have to milkmaid. But to tell you the truth, I feel really stupid about the whole thing. I hope no one else has to go through this. Can you even imagine doing that to somebody? I hope if enough of of us report the old website, it will be deleted. 

If you have time to report it, please do! Every single one helps! When I posted this thread, I was balling, and 'in the depths of despair' to quote Anne of Green Gables. You guys have really helped pick me up. Thanks you for that. You are my second family, lol.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

You goats are gorgeous!! I wish you lived closer. Your herdsires are fantastic and I need an Oberhasli stud this fall.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Paige said:


> Well, I will if I have to milkmaid. But to tell you the truth, I feel really stupid about the whole thing.


I think most people are used to spam sites now and won't attribute that site to you at all. I did a google search and the old site is the first to come up but then it was your Facebook. So that's good. People that are looking for you will assume the site got hacked so then they'll head to your Facebook and get the right info.

I've ran and deleted a few web pages over the years although all of mine have been paid for sites as we run commerce and I don't trust the free ones (but that's just me). When I have killed a page, we retain the address for one year as a dead site, then let it go. By that time its dead but it's also paid for so it's less likely to get the spammers traffic.

Hopefully the old service will pull down the spam.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If there is a next time, simply keep the old site, it was free anyway, and say something like:
We have moved, click here to view our new page

So sorry this happened. Maybe call the website company?


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Done, clicked a lot. But I think Google uses UNIQUE clicks, not how many clicks. But it doesn't take much effort to click a bunch of your links, and I did.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, that is definitely be doing that! If you guys go to this post in in the chatter box, Linz posted on page 2 how to report the old site. Can you guys do that for me? Thanks!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that other site is baddd!  I clicked several times on yours. You have some beautiful goats! Love those udders!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Amy, for the info and compliments! I have a cheap buck kid to sell from my GCH doe if you can't drive for a breeding  When y'all get a chance, please report the old site. I think that'll do more good than clicking it to actually get the bad site down. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I hit it too. Nice looking goats.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Post the link on your FB also. I will.


----------



## lizzyslittlegoatfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Paige said:


> Thanks Amy, for the info and compliments! I have a cheap buck kid to sell from my GCH doe if you can't drive for a breeding  When y'all get a chance, please report the old site. I think that'll do more good than clicking it to actually get the bad site down. Thanks guys!


I clicked it like 20 times and reported it a lot too. I used both of my e-mails and told Hannah and Samantha to report it so they did and all together we have clicked your website link like a lot ( so many I cant count). Hope this helps and I will continue to click every single day and like 20 times before I go to bed. Have a great day and hope this helps. And also I do have to agree that this forum is like another family to me too. LOL.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Man.....I'm so sorry...That's why, when I get rid of the site, I NEVER delete it. Never. And for that exact reason.

I would contact webs, telling them about this, and requesting that they remove this site.

& I went to it 5o times fro you 

Good luck, and I'm so sorry!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering... what are your stats now?  I bet weebly can't count that many hits all at once!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

hit about a dozen times.....


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Last night I googled your farm name and I clicked on the first website that popped up. Really wish I hadn't! That's got to be so aggravating! Sorry about this. I give your site a hit.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Your new website is second on Bing now. Getting up there.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I gave it a few hits  So sorry this happened...


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, the people at Webs are refusing to do anything. They are ignoring their own terms of service as to using their sites for vulgar/lewd information. I told them that they this person was infringing on my rights with a national organization by using "Ober-Ridge farm" and now they haven't got back to me. They say in their "terms and blah blah" that they have rights to delete any sight stealing business names AND as soon as a report comes in for spam/theft/sexually explicit information, they will remove it the problem so not to soil their own reputation. Well, they have gotten several reports and refuse to do anything. I will NEVER recommend using Webs.com to ANYONE. and I'm gonna let them know that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I went to your website, I like the colors of yours, I am just using the plain WEebly page with a white background, thought about trying to change it, but I have so much on it at this point. I like how you actually have buttons to click on to go to a new page, mine just has different color(light blue) font. Nice website.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

just clicked it 20 times


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have enjoyed weebly, I am sorry about how webs is treating this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love weebly...you can change the look very easily and they keep it updated with new features...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have three sites, all three are weeblies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have reported the site to Bing and suggested that the spam be removed from their search engine. We'll see if they do it.


----------



## lizzyslittlegoatfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I have reported the site to Bing and suggested that the spam be removed from their search engine. We'll see if they do it.


I didn't know that you could report stuff to search places and they would remove it from their search engine.:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: Shows how little I know about that stuff. My goats keep me tied on a short leash. LOL. But it's true. Thanks, Lizzyslittlegoatfarm.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This is an older thread, but I was remembering this story today. You are now first on Google. :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

First on Bing as well...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Clicked it


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I hit it!


----------



## kris2you (Jul 29, 2013)

Clicked it a few times for you! It looks like your site is the first one that comes up now


----------

